# MGT tester!



## JR. (Jul 16, 2017)

It looks as tho I'm going to be a tester for MGT!!I will keep everyone informed!


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jul 16, 2017)

That's great.  Let us know how it goes bro.


----------



## JR. (Jul 16, 2017)

Step-by-step day-by-day with that one my friend. I will keep everyone informed. Thank you for your response!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JR. (Aug 2, 2017)

Touchdown! VERY professional looking gear. This looks to be very quality product! I will keep everyone posted. Bloods coming up in the near future.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

